# 66 GTO Engine removal



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it practical to pull the engine by unbolting at the bell housing and leaving the trans (4 sp) and bell housing on the car? I'm pulling it only to replace the rear main seal.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You can do it that way, you have too make sure you support the front of trans of course. I know you know that, but also a few more bolts at rear of trans mount and removal of driveshaft are all it takes to remove trans support., cooler lines any kickdown cables, shift CAble vacumn line etc.

You can do it either way, it depends on tools, your garage and the help you have. When you unbolt the flywheel, tie the torque converter back to trans with zip ties if you have an automatic, so it does not move too far forward and off it's lugs, just a little easier than having to get it back on.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Pretty sure he has a 4 speed not auto. Im about to do the same thing, pull the trans first. You kinda have to to align the trans input shaft into the clutch. Shaking a heavy engine onto the input shaft isnt wise.... pull the trans...


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

You can also fix the rear main in the car by pulling the trans/bell/flywheel. Next, you raise it enough to remove the pan. Did that a few yrs ago, on a lift, in a fully restored car. And no leaks when it was done using the rubber instead of rope. I believe it was a 65, might have been a 64, can't quite recall that but it worked out well as a job and for the customer's cost. Gave it a rebuilt clutch and freshly surfaced flywheel too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The best way to do the job is to remove the trans and then remove the engine. When re-installing the components, it is a LOT easier to stab the trans to the engine than tryihng to stab the engine onto the trans. Fixing the rear main seal in-car can be done, but I don't recommend it, and wouldn't do it on any of my cars. Very labor intensive, and very difficult to do a clean job. The liklihood of failure is fairly high with this method, as well, unless you are an _experienced _mechanic. Take your time, block the car safely, and it'll go very well.


----------

